# 69 GTO dash



## MT BUICKNUT (Jan 5, 2011)

I am restoring a 69 GTO and the ash tray is gone and appears that the tracks are gone also. Can Somebody post some pics of the back side of the dash and ash tray assembly. 
Thanks Rick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

MT BUICKNUT said:


> I am restoring a 69 GTO and the ash tray is gone and appears that the tracks are gone also. Can Somebody post some pics of the back side of the dash and ash tray assembly.
> Thanks Rick


Howdy Rick, I'm working on one of those animals myself. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll try to get photos for you some time this weekend.

Bear


----------

